# So...would you?



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze CTD.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Have any pics?


----------



## tiny vessels (Jun 18, 2014)

Personally I think the CTD would look awesome in neon green.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would love to upgrade my gasser to a CTD! Maybe in 5-6 years when this one has 250K + miles


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

So far so good here too after 2 months.ccasion14:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd definitely consider it if mine were to get totaled out in the near future.

It's a solid well built car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually love mine now. For the first 2-3 months I was unsure if I loved it or just liked it but now I know I love it. 

However every single day I crave for a half ton silverado, f-150


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

_" Plus, thankfully GM did not take this car and offer it neon green, bright orange or some other crazy a$$ color to attract the 20 y/o idiot buying crowd. I would not have bought it if this car was marketed toward the flavor of the month car buyer. "
_
Man you sound crusty! Who cares what other people think? If you like it then buy it!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes would buy again very Happy Happy Happy with mine.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Less than a week and very happy. Gas mileage has been a God send and I am so glad I took advantage of the financing and rebates and stuff. I am averaging about 37+. I am guessing this is normal on the first Tank? I am at about a half tank with 300 miles under my belt... Very happy with the ride, quality materials, and the torquey goodness. Very hard to keep my foot out of it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

8 months and almost 12,000 miles here. 

Short answer; yes, I'd buy it again. This is a solid car. I love how it drives, I love the power, and I love the mileage. It's hard to believe it's a "compact" car. It's quiet, smooth, torquey and so far very reliable.

Long (or perhaps more complicated answer); given that my commuting situation has changed from long distance to fairly short, I _might_ consider other options if I were buying today. I say that not because of any shortfall of the CTD, but possibly because of the advantages of other vehicles, namely the Volt. Now that I think of it, a Volt is probably the only car I would consider instead of the CTD if I were looking at the moment.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When I bought my 2012 cruze the diesel was not available. If I were buying again I think I would save a few more grand so I could keep my same low payment and get the diesel. More power and better MPG and still have an automatic trans.... Sold!

I crave for more power than my stock 1.4T but would hate to give up any of its awesome MPG.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yep


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd have to drive the car and see if it's worth giving up the manual lifestyle. I would have considered it but my dealer didn't get them till almost 6 months into my eco gas ownership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I have owned my CTD for about 4 months. I was skeptical about the CTD being new for 2014 but pulled the trigger and bought it. I wanted to believe the diesel hype, but seriously, I was very unsure. I loved the idea of getting a diesel car but GM has done some incredibly inept things in the past several years so I was on the fence. There was no way in **** I would ever consider a VW. No thank you EVER. Too many horror stories about those cars. My question to you guys that have owned one now for a while...would you buy another Cruze CTD? As for me, I am more than pleased with mine. I am averaging over 48 mpg to and from work which to me for a car this size, quality and also being an automatic...it is amazing. Plus, this 2.0 turbo is no pooch. It has great torque, passes easily and runs smooth. So far at least, it has exceeded my expectations in every way. Plus, thankfully GM did not take this car and offer it neon green, bright orange or some other crazy a$$ color to attract the 20 y/o idiot buying crowd. I would not have bought it if this car was marketed toward the flavor of the month car buyer. For me the answer is yes. I would definitely by another. Now if this car turns out to be a long term money pit, I'll be the first to jump in and say something. Up to this point, job well done GM.


After 74K miles, I can absolutely say 100% I would buy another one. I've owned over 80 cars in my life and this one is easily in my top favorites.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love my CTD and would definitely buy another one. I cant get over how much power it has. I am also planning on tuning it with EFILive once I get the $700 for the tuner.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I still love the gas mileage and how easy it is to work on my Eco, I would really like to move up to a CTD. And if they would make a 5 door hatchback I would be looking today!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. Definitely. I was even thinking seriously about how I could rationalize having two in my fleet.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Im with u guys. This car is a blast to drive. I steal from my wife constantly. 20000 miles since november and a 3000 mile road trip recently that made me a bigger believer. Speed limits of 70 and 80 and I still averaged 49 mpg with avg speed of 71. Best 25 stretch was 59 mpg but I drive to fast to see best mpgs with this. One complaint is the turbo lag in 1st gear or getting on it but hopefully the tune will fix that once my warranties up. And some road testing with the tune before I get. Glad everyones enjoying theres and hope everyones cruzes stay troublefree 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Im with u guys. This car is a blast to drive. I steal from my wife constantly. 20000 miles since november and a 3000 mile road trip recently that made me a bigger believer. Speed limits of 70 and 80 and I still averaged 49 mpg with avg speed of 71. Best 25 stretch was 59 mpg but I drive to fast to see best mpgs with this. One complaint is the turbo lag in 1st gear or getting on it but hopefully the tune will fix that once my warranties up. And some road testing with the tune before I get. Glad everyones enjoying theres and hope everyones cruzes stay troublefree
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Long time no hear! If a tune can wake up the 1.4 I bet the diesel with over boost has to be insane after tune. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't follow the diesel threads that much but does Vince have a tune for the CTD?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

A couple things I've noticed that I'm not too keen on are...the lack of an engine bay light, the seat back adjustment being manual as well as the entire passenger seat, Homelink deleted. But one nice feature, the windshield fluid tank when empty holds over 1 gallon. Nice not worrying about over flowing. Hey, is there a low washer fluid light on this car??? Mine never came on when I pumped out all the crappy standard washer fluid that was left and filled it with Rain X when I got home. Never saw any light on the dash.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Long time no hear! If a tune can wake up the 1.4 I bet the diesel with over boost has to be insane after tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yeah been enjoying the shutdown and outdoors. Yeah watched the video of the diesel with tune and am anxiously waiting. Installed some leds for a cruzer on here with the 1.4 tune. Turns off for dealership visits through the cruze control button. Impressive. Cant wait. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Yeah been enjoying the shutdown and outdoors. Yeah watched the video of the diesel with tune and am anxiously waiting. Installed some leds for a cruzer on here with the 1.4 tune. Turns off for dealership visits through the cruze control button. Impressive. Cant wait.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


when do you guys start pumping out 15s?? ...... also I see Canada gets a diesel with a 6 spd manual. have you heard this?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

money_man said:


> I actually love mine now. For the first 2-3 months I was unsure if I loved it or just liked it but now I know I love it.
> 
> However every single day I crave for a half ton silverado, f-150


I can relate... unlike most people I did not sell my prior car (Olds Intrigue) which I continue to start up and drive a few times a week. I still like the outward visibility, cornering, and planted-to-the-road feel of the Intrigue, so it has taken a while to settle into the CTD as my regular ride. But the CTD does very well at its purpose - offer comfortable, fuel sipping travel with "enough" power for sensible driving and a little more.

The only reason I might not buy a CTD again is that I'm tempted to get a truck, but that's probably what I'll replace the Intrigue with when I finally let go. I have no problem recommending the CTD to someone as a purchase.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

oilburner said:


> when do you guys start pumping out 15s?? ...... also I see Canada gets a diesel with a 6 spd manual. have you heard this?


Next couple months. Think they will be on lots in september, but not completely sure. Yes im pretty sure I read canada will get diesel. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ajoyner (Jul 17, 2014)

I need to get one, I have a 2010 Jetta TDI that is a great car but since I was hired by GM I would like to park in the same zip code, and even though we are in the middle of the summer, I still remember trudging through the snow at -16 degrees last winter. wondering if I should pull the plug.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ajoyner said:


> ... but since I was hired by GM I would like to park in the same zip code ...


That's a bit different to what happened with workers at GMH here in Oz, the car park (at least at Fisherman's Bend, and Elizabeth) are/were full of Toyotas and Mazdas, although the Cruze is said to have (had) a fair representation at Elizabeth.

But it's GMH's own fault, the staff discount didn't come within cooee of what a dealer could offer!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Yeah been enjoying the shutdown and outdoors. Yeah watched the video of the diesel with tune and am anxiously waiting. Installed some leds for a cruzer on here with the 1.4 tune. Turns off for dealership visits through the cruze control button. Impressive. Cant wait.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


1.4 with .028 iridiums are night and day in ECO tune alone. Factory tune with the coppers gapped .033 made me paranoid the dealership would feel a difference and say something. I left my cc switch on and they gave me it back with it on. I kinda want to get the ECO button off the overseas diesel manual but that would scream tuned. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oil burners forever......


----------

